# DD C02 Kit



## murph (8 May 2010)

I've decided to go down a complete C02 system as opposed to a DIY effort


has anybody used this kit?


http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/ ... -2435.html

it seems to be about the cheapest with a solenoid that i can find. I will be running it in a 260l tank and have no idea how much c02 it will require (tank not yet planted, in fact plants not yet picked!)

I intend just putting the bubbles right into the filter intake.


----------



## stevec (8 May 2010)

at Â£20 a time for the 600g cylinders seems like an expensive option on your size tank reckon youll get through quite a few of them


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2010)

I agree. Not a good idea to spend that kind of money on this kit for a whopping 75 gallon tank. You'll need more CO2 than that unless your lighting is very, very low. You need to be looking at a cylinder in the 6-10kg range. I'd suggest you start withe fire extinguisher route at the very least. This kit is for nanos and pinkos. It's not serious.  

Cheers,


----------



## murph (8 May 2010)

So the full diy set up then?

The lighting will be 2x39watt t5s. This seems on the low side to me but as this is my first tank I dunno what I'm basing this on!

I'm intending planting the tank iwagumi style with mainly carpeting plants with a few stems.


----------



## nry (8 May 2010)

Â£10 a cylinder if you get the welding gas bottles from Machine Mart which is all D&D do anyhow.

Reg and solenoid from eBay is about Â£35-Â£40 then a 2kg fire extinguisher for Â£15-Â£20, job done.  I had the D&D kit and it was OK, however I didn't rate the seal on the regulator as mine perished within 18 months and getting a replacement seal was impossible so I'm now using the above bits


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> ...The lighting will be 2x39watt t5s. This seems on the low side to me but as this is my first tank I dunno what I'm basing this on!


You're basing it on pre-programmed synthetic data fed to your brain by The Matrix.

Here is an Oliver Knott creation in a 270 L tank lit by  2x39watt t5. Seems bright enough to me.
There are lots more things to think about than how many watts you have.




copyright - Oliver Knott - the aqua creator - Germany



			
				murph said:
			
		

> I'm intending planting the tank iwagumi style with mainly carpeting plants with a few stems.


In that case you'll need to think hard about flow and CO2 injection techniques, since these plants disintegrate quickly if your CO2 and flow/distribution are less than excellent.

Cheers,


----------



## murph (8 May 2010)

Point taken.

Flow is an issue. I have a eheim 2078. I intend to put together a spray bar twice the size of the standard eheim number along the back wall facing towards the front and down. I realize this gives me less that the perfered turnover rate so will be supplementing this with a koralia giving 2300lph. I'm not sure how to place this.


I thinking about letting the CO2 run pretty much right into the filter intake hopefully giving as much contact time with the water as possible.



I'm new to this so i'm finding my feet as i go along.


----------



## ceg4048 (8 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> ...Flow is an issue. I have a eheim 2078. I intend to put together a spray bar twice the size of the standard eheim number along the back wall facing towards the front and down. I realize this gives me less that the perfered turnover rate so will be supplementing this with a koralia giving 2300lph. I'm not sure how to place this.


Yes I like this idea. I do this as well. You'll no doubt have to experiment a bit with placement of the supplemental pump, however I would start by also placing it along the back wall facing forward straight ahead to amplify the effluent from the spraybars.


			
				murph said:
			
		

> I thinking about letting the CO2 run pretty much right into the filter intake hopefully giving as much contact time with the water as possible.


This technique can be successful. for a large tank though you will probably want to at least explore the method of external diffusion such as the AM1000 or the CalAqua model. There are a few other suggested external diffusers which I have not used but which seem to garner plenty of praise.

Cheers,


----------



## murph (9 May 2010)

I've found a 5 kg FE online for about Â£50, is it just a case of getting a regulator with solenoid and screwing it in? Can you refill FE 's?

I know its like asking how long us a piece of string but how long should I be expecting from a cylinder of that size?


Ceg I'll look into the reactors, I hadn't given them much though before. Thanks


----------



## nry (9 May 2010)

Yes
Yes
Ages - a 2kg in my 15UKGallon lasts at least 6 months.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (9 May 2010)

Murph

Have a read at the attached, unfortunately there are a lots of shortcuts with the thread replies, but this should give you some idea of what pieces of Co2 equipment required to form your kit.

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=9716&start=0

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Nelson (9 May 2010)

theres also this viewtopic.php?f=23&t=11273
don't know anything about sera regs though.


----------



## stevec (9 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> I've found a 5 kg FE online for about Â£50, is it just a case of getting a regulator with solenoid and screwing it in? Can you refill FE 's?


Yes you can get them refilled and there are 2 types of regulators 'screw on' type for industrial type bottles (which also fit FE s ) or the disposable type as supplied with the dd kit 

whereabouts are you?


----------



## murph (9 May 2010)

I'm looking into gettting a 5kg cylinder, FE or other wise. I'm going to check locally first to see if anywhere does refills etc.

I'm in Irvine in scotland if anybody knows somewhere in the central belt?


cheers


----------



## murph (9 May 2010)

I'm thinking of getting this reg/solenoid. Looking through ebay theres a huge number of variations most of which I've never heard of and wouldn't be able to choose between.

Anybody use this TMC one? I dont want to spend Â£50 only to discover its no good and have to buy another (you buy it cheap you buy it twice!)

http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/tmc-v2- ... d4frpesef6


----------



## ceg4048 (9 May 2010)

That looks fine mate. Don't know the brand, but this doesn't have to be rocket science. AquaEssentials sells the same unit for Â£85 so if you want a warranty you might want to buy it from them. This is just a couple of valves in a full metal jacket attached to a couple of gauges. The solenoid is just a coil with a magnet in the middle. The Victorians figured this out. If you want to be sure of absolute reliability and precision engineering then you'll have to buy the name brand like JBL, Sera, Dupla or Dennerle. You can also buy the components from a welding shop and be assured of getting bulletproof construction. But you're not running a nuclear destroyer, just a fish tank. My reg is a knockoff from Malaysia and cost me Â£35 + shipping. Has worked fine for years. I think the name brands are better at preventing dumping of the gas when the bottle is low.

Cheers,


----------



## murph (9 May 2010)

Thanks ceg, it's reasureing to have this spelt out a bit for me! Being new to this I don't have the safety net of assumed knowledge.

Because I don't fully understand things in practice I worry about the small things, like bits of metal you plug into other bits of metal!

I'll try not to over think things.


Cheers.


----------



## stevec (10 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> I'm looking into gettting a 5kg cylinder, FE or other wise. I'm going to check locally first to see if anywhere does refills etc.
> 
> I'm in Irvine in scotland if anybody knows somewhere in the central belt?
> 
> ...



shame your at the other end of the country I have a spare full FE you could have had  
with you just running it into the filter you only need regulator/solenoid, bubble counter, check valve and co2 tubing you should be able to source these for under Â£100 then you just need to find a cylinder these vary like crazy so shop around


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (10 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> I'm looking into gettting a 5kg cylinder, FE or other wise. I'm going to check locally first to see if anywhere does refills etc.
> 
> I'm in Irvine in scotland if anybody knows somewhere in the central belt?
> 
> ...




Murph

Give these guy's a ring as i am sure they will be able to sort something out for you.
MS Fire Protection
2 Hunter Road 
Duchess Ind. Est
Rutherglen
G73 1LB
0141 6472121

Regards
Paul.


----------



## murph (10 May 2010)

Managed to get a full 5kg FE for 34 quid posted, very pleased. 

What's everybody opinion on an inline atomizer?

Better than right into filter?


----------



## stevec (10 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> Managed to get a full 5kg FE for 34 quid posted, very pleased.
> 
> What's everybody opinion on an inline atomizer?
> 
> Better than right into filter?





safer I reckon as your not supposed to run an external filter dry so pushing co2 thru it could shorten the filter life and effect the warranty


----------



## murph (10 May 2010)

Got one coming from hk or somewhere!

And thanks for the offer ofthe FE! Don't see generosity like that much these days!


----------



## stevec (10 May 2010)

murph said:
			
		

> Got one coming from hk or somewhere!
> 
> And thanks for the offer ofthe FE! Don't see generosity like that much these days!



I got them for free (sort of) and never used them as the wife has COPD we have oxygen piped round the house and the friendly service guy gets me a 10litre co2 for free  refill anytime all for a cup of tea and biscuits


----------



## murph (10 May 2010)

I'm thinking of getting an air stone to run at night to boost the oxygen levels when the co2 is off. Am I right and thinking That you don't want to agitate the water too much so as not to let the co2 out?


----------



## Anonymous (16 May 2010)

Word of warning about the tmc v2 reg. Ask AE before you buy because they are usually supplied for tmc's own bottles, which have an american fitting. Looks very similar to a uk bottle but wont fit. Hate to muddy the water but there are more than two types of co2 fitting knocking about. I think ae have updated their site regarding this.


----------



## murph (16 May 2010)

Ah.... It's already ordered. I'll see when it gets here. Is there an adaptor to fit a uk bottle?


----------



## murph (16 May 2010)

Just checked the AE site and it says it's for all ul refillable bottles.


----------



## leetaylor (17 May 2010)

Hi...to my cost today I wouldnt recomend this unit...It leaks...so I spent ages having to put washers in it....cost me a lot in disposable bottles...then bought the converter for a FE....this worked fine then when I was unscrewing it to change the FE the selonoid sheird off.....now looking for a new regulater....


----------

